

Technique - Watch 3D on your computer without glasses or any special hardware - redact207
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBa-bCxsZDk&feature=feedrec_grec_index

======
Tenchi
This is totally the wrong technique.. Focusing in front of the monitor will
only blur out everything. You have to focus your eyes behind the screen for
that to work, like with hidden stereoscopy pictures

